# [SOLVED] Using Motorola V3x as Modem



## arcanewielder (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi. I just would like to ask if anyone of you have tried using your Motorola V3x as modem? Anyway, the 3G settings for my V3x is already set. I can't trust those customer service representatives.

I would like to know because I want to use this as my modem when I want to connect to the internet out of town.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Using Motorola V3x as Modem*

This article may shed some light on your situation 

http://www.engadget.com/2005/01/18/how-to-use-your-cdma-cellphone-as-a-usb-modem/


----------



## arcanewielder (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Using Motorola V3x as Modem*

Thanks. Problem solved  Who can I lock/delete this thread?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Using Motorola V3x as Modem*

:grin: Happy to help. 

To close or delete this thread, you'll need to ask a mod. Just post your request here and someone might be helpful enough to fulfil it :laugh:


----------



## arcanewielder (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Using Motorola V3x as Modem*

Gee thanks! Hehe, I would like to request to lock/delete this thread. Problem resolved.


----------



## smlshamsul (Jun 26, 2009)

how can i use my motorola v3x as a modem for my pc...?


----------

